# Zoah



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

This is my parents budgie Zoah. She's actually a little girl despite the blue cear. I've been looking after her as they're on holiday. She's 9 years old.


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

awwwwww  so sweet bless her


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

shyfaiz said:


> awwwwww  so sweet bless her


Aw thank you very much!! She had stopped chirping for a while when our yorkie died 9 weeks ago as she used tweet at her barking but now she's finding her voice again!


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

awww , so sorry to here about ya dog. she must be pining , glad shes finding her voice  lol my two jabber all day long  x


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I really think she is! She's pulled loads of her tail feathers out :0(


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh no  awww bless , sounds like she is ....  i really hope she is good soon bless her!!! x


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks hun! We'd consider getting her a friend but she killed the last one :0( he was a beautiful big blue boy called ziggy x


----------

